
Uber begins background collection of rider location data - danso
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/28/uber-background-location-data-collection/
======
SonicSoul
I am still disappointed that smart phones lock you out of your own device with
such limited control. why aren't we able to set access levels for all apps? I
remember having this sort of access on rooted android only.

------
anotherevan
I install all apps with privacy guard on by default. I really wish there was a
way to say something like, "Let this app have location data for the next ten
minutes."

~~~
newman314
At least on iOS, there was an option "Share location only while using app"
that you could use with Uber and other iOS apps.

The latest version of the Uber app has removed this as an option.

IMO, Apple should remove the option of "Always" to prevent apps from abusing
location data.

As a result, I've just been leaving location set to off on the Uber app and
manually entering addresses. Thanks Uber for making your service less
functional.

